# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > حرفه ای: [] مراجع مهندسی کامپیوتر []

## itslady

کسی میتونه مرجع خیلی خوب برای دروس مختلف مهندسی کامپیوتر بهم معرفی کنه؟
برای درس مدار منطقی موریس مانو بهتره یا نلسون؟ و کدوم ترجمه؟
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------

